# Teaching English in Guadalajara



## guadamama (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi! I am arriving on June 24 .... Guadalajara. I am woman... alone, and have some concerns that I hope can be put to rest....especially after reading all of the positive threads.

I have to decided to embark on a second career in TEFL and hope to find work in Mexico when I've completed the course. Has anyone out there taken the course with a positive outcome??


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

guadamama said:


> Hi! I am arriving on June 24 .... Guadalajara. I am woman... alone, and have some concerns that I hope can be put to rest....especially after reading all of the positive threads.
> 
> I have to decided to embark on a second career in TEFL and hope to find work in Mexico when I've completed the course. Has anyone out there taken the course with a positive outcome??


Make sure you have a visa that permits you to engage in that kind of activity.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi.

I moved your message to its own thread since it was really off topic in the other thread.



guadamama said:


> Hi! I am arriving on June 24 .... Guadalajara. I am woman... alone, and have some concerns that I hope can be put to rest....especially after reading all of the positive threads.
> 
> I have to decided to embark on a second career in TEFL and hope to find work in Mexico when I've completed the course. Has anyone out there taken the course with a positive outcome??


I have several friends who get by teaching English in Guadalajara. I know several of them started by taking a course in TEFL. However, they are mostly young, well one isn't, but it is pretty much a subsistence living. They don't make a lot of money at it. They all live in shared living situations, with no car. The schools don't provide any benefits like vacation or health, and the work is usually part time. The teachers often have several jobs, like teaching at a school part time and at a company part time. And as mentioned above, to do it legally, you need to get permission from Migracion (INM).


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I suggest a visit to XXX, which is all about English teaching in Mexico. Check the archives; you’ll probably find the answer already there, but if not, you can post on the forum.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't know the rule. Try searching on {esl forum Mexico}. (Is this clue permitted?)


----------

